# any advice for someone who is down on thier luck



## mcpl_spunky (13 Feb 2006)

Ok our corps is going to a shooting competition and I havent been doing so great one week ALL I could shoot was 86's then  and that was crappy. I wass bummed out all week because of some other person on  my team that continued to bragg about hiis winnings and that psyced me out when He moved away then my average came back however his time it was a little higher . Instead of being 90 or 92 it was 96 but Im afriad that that is not enough to get me to Bisley. does any one have any pointers


----------



## gun plumber (13 Feb 2006)

Not sure if it's anything more than just generic advice,but here goes.(I am not a pro either,I have my good and bad as well!)
Shooting is all about comfort.Practice getting into your different posns quickly and comfortatably.Work on identifying stress points and eliminating them.(Ive always hated the kneeling!)
Clothing is another item to consider.While doing "Army" trg,we don't have a whole lot of choice,but while hunting I try to dress in layers,with those layers being snug,not constricting.
Remember the principals of marksmanship.Breathing techniques,shot placement,windage adjustments and follow through.Also,having your weapon checked for rough boresight by a tech and then confirming on a range will always ensure a straight shot.
And the number on thing to remember:You'll never be perfect all the time.Relax and enjoy the experience.


----------



## sgt_mandal (13 Feb 2006)

Yoda said all that?!


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Feb 2006)

has anyone on this site been to Bisley ?


----------



## redleafjumper (16 Feb 2006)

I haven't been there myself, but I trained a few shooters who went and I compete in the occasional 1000 yard match (when my wife lets me!).  The keys to successful marksmanship are:

           a. Practising correctly
           b. Practising consistently
           c. Practising with a coach, and listening to his/her advice.
           d. Practising purposefully, that is have a goal for each session and work towards fixing any problems identified.
           e. Focussing on the next shot, not the last one.

If you want to do well on Bisley Trials, keep your eye on the prize and take the steps to get there.  Focus on your shooting and solving the marksmanship problems that you are dealing with. Wind is a major factor at long ranges; don't fear wind, learn to read it and learn to shoot when the wind is best for your shot.  Practise, practise, practise.  Analyse every shot you take and understand why it went where it did.  Keep your cheek spot-welded to the stock for each string and limit your body movements to those absolutely necessary for operating the action and reloading.  Use a coach to spot your rounds and be consistent in all aspects of your shooting.  There are some good books out there; study them.   "Success in Prone Target Shooting" by Jackson(?) is a good one if you can find a copy; it is sometimes available in cadet shooting circles.  But most of all, practise; that's the best way to get the high scores.

One other point, forget about competing with anyone else.  If you worry about that, you will find yourself an easy target for mind games and pin collections and you won't win because you won't be focused on shooting.  Worry about setting your own standards and meeting (and beating) them.  Compete for yourself, not anyone else.


(edited to complete post and fix typo)


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Feb 2006)

I've found that for me the 3 most important things are:

1. Comfort (as mentioned)
2. Breathing (controlled and calm)
3. Position.

I'm going to assume that you're shooting in the prone, so what I've found as far as position, is:

lie down with your lower body angled away from your weapon, and hold you weapon so that your wrists are straight. It may feel awkward at first, but it's natural.

Get comfortable in your position, and once your in it and you've started firing, DO NOT change unless you absolutely need to.

I personally usually take off my camelback and rest my elbows on it when firing, it's a little more comfortable for me that way.


----------

